# New Dawn of War 2 Intro Trailer From E3



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

http://www.thq-games.com/uk/thqtv/index/1687

This has to be the most Awsome trailer in the Dawn of War series i have ever seen. k::shok:uke:


----------



## AzraelJahannam (Jun 28, 2008)

Edited manlier version
OMFG! *Beats chest, Fires off 1 1/2 shotgun round into air, breaks chair over own back* That is so frigging awesome. Holy Mary. When the dreadnought catches and torches them... and the jump packs... and the chainsword goodness.. *Punches face* And the warp spider... and... wow. I can't believe the faces are so well done... the voice acting is perfect.... I think I am going to go kill something and beat it until a DNA sample is required to determine what it originally was, just to express my joy....


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

Whoa Azrael, thats a bit weird... I would shoot myself in the foot to make sure it isnt a dream first. Besides, crying is for wussies. Men yell in bestial happiness, pounding everything in their way. Although I have to say, the sergeant shouldnt be able to withstand psyker electricity, and the howling banshees should have killed nearly all of them, why was there only one warp spider, and the space marine's helmets looked horrible compared to the sergeant's face. 

IT WAS THE GREATEST THING I HAVE EVER SEEN! :suicide:


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

heh, it does look absolutely amazing. I love the voicework, the graphics, everything. You gotta admit whether you're an Eldar or SM player, the dreadnought bursting through, crushing the one and taking a flamer to the face of the other was rather awesome!


----------



## AzraelJahannam (Jun 28, 2008)

Initiate said:


> the sergeant shouldnt be able to withstand psyker electricity, and the howling banshees should have killed nearly all of them, why was there only one warp spider


Firstly, fluff wise, a space marine veteran sergeant could deffineatly potentially take that psyker storm, secondly, half those howling banshees were literally stomped on from above by the assault marines (very fluffy) before they were finished off by that dread (btw, how should they have killed the dread?) so no, it does make sense. And thirdly, in such a small skirmish it makes sense that only one warp spider be present as one would take a few varied chosen elites, not necessarily whole squads, and evidently a skirmish took place earlier just before the teaser, so it is quite possible that the remainder of the warp spider squad (if there was one) could have been killed earlier.

P.S. Is it just me or is that eldar witch pretty damn hot?


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

We cant know if the Sergeant was even a veteran since he was carrying normal sergeant weapons and bore no signs of veterancy or of being anyone especially great, until of course he survived the psyker storm by some unseen miracle. 

In the next sentence, I had meant that the Banshees severely outskill the marines in CC and should therefore be able to kill most of the marines before they themselves died, but instead, three of the assault marines came and killed them all.

I doubt it was a "small skirmish" at all, since there was a dreadnought, and the SM codex says that Dreadnoughts only wake up in times of great need, and such a small skirmish wouldn't qualify. On the subject of skirmishes, the battle before the teaser also cant be a skirmish cuz I count like, 8 SMurfs and an ork there, and orks dont participate in small skirmishes, they gather up in the hundreds and charge. 

Back to the Warp Spider, if its squad died, reinforcements are quick to come via the webway. 

But anyways, like I said before, "IT IS THE GREATEST THING I HAVE EVER SEEN! :suicide:"


----------



## Untitled401 (May 12, 2008)

That trailer was sick. As awesome as the warp spider was, the sergant just owned him with a head shot. I cant wait to play this game! :shok:


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

wow, such debate over the fluff  I think what they were trying to go for here is more of a dramatic, keep you on the edge of your seat, pull you in, fast pace, smooth flowing sort of thing. If they went strictly by the rules you'd see squads of units marching across a field firing at one another until they were in close combat. Not very exciting when you're trying to hook people in to buy your product.

Besides, the one aspect I think everybody forgets because the role of the dice seems so mundane but it portrays the aspect of sheer luck and such. Yes, a unit with a toughness of 6 is less likely to be wounded then a unit with a toughness of 4 but just because it's less likely doesn't mean it doesn't occur. This particular scenario just captures a set of certain circumstances as they could have very well played out. There's really no definites when you involve a random system (i.e. rolling dice) so to say that one thing definitely would have happened over another is a practice in futility. 

To put it more simply, which leaves you more awestruck: a unit that you know will obliterate another unit actually does obliterate that unit or the underdog that has the slim chance achieving the same feat? I can tell you my answer to that. I'm not so amazed when my necron heavy destroyer takes out a gretchin but I'd be amazed if that same gretchin were able to take out my heavy destroyer but which do you think would be more interesting to be seen played out in CGI?


----------



## Untitled401 (May 12, 2008)

at least we know that eldar will be in tha game now and im certain chaos will be in it too just like in the first DoW game. Question still remains is who are the other races going to be, if any?


----------



## hurt-wm (Jun 8, 2008)

Well, I just officialy saw the most awesome thing ever. The assault marine battling with the eldar bitch was so cool. I am excited. When does it come out?


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

That was a whole new level of awesome. Thanks for the link.


----------



## EvgO (Dec 23, 2007)

Well we heard from the last trailer in the end smth like "Blah-blah-blah-WORM", said in a voice like a daemon prince should have, so yeah, the chaos should be there...

But the phrase "no, this planet is theirs"..and the sky..tyranids perhaps? Looks like the sky was pretty sick with spores.

Awesome trailer. And forget "that couldn't happen, because it can't happen on the table". That was cinematic and fluffy.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

That Was So Cool !!! I Just Hope The Game Play Lives Up To The Trailers


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

And that trailer is why a full length CGI film would rock!

Awesomness in the extreme. I will have to watch it again as I think I missed loads.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

It comes out in March 2009 in the UK.


----------



## Master Kashnizel (Jan 5, 2008)

They should consider making an animated movie of Dawn of War. With those graphics that we saw in the intro who knows what they could do. If they did do it I would hope that they wouldn't a) screw it up and make it an ultra violence piece of shit or b) cancel it cough*Bloodquest*cough. I forgot to say that if you noticed at the end of the trailer when the eldar woman says that the planet is "theirs", once you see the sky it shows what might be the tyranids. Just a thought, discuss it.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

I think it might be nids... I hope it is nids... I hope that they are playable nids!


----------



## ServiceStud (Mar 1, 2008)

The trailer is superb. 

After having analyzed it several times, I can conclude that it was constructed from two main ingredients, namely 46% undiluted win and 51% pure awesomesauce plus traces of pwn. k:

Also, I vote for the Great Devourer.


----------



## Dezney (Jan 21, 2008)

Absolutely brilliant!

Loved the warp spider bit and the marines trying to keep up with the banshees in CC 

Excellent stuff, should be a rather tasty game to play that one!


----------



## EndangeredHuman (Feb 20, 2008)

Man, they made absolutly the right choice importing 40k into the Company of Heroes engine. 

I mean.. why not just give the German infantryman animations lasguns? It's all the Steel Legion are.. *is shot*


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

As I said in the other thread in Video Games, it screams Nid to me, but also why make such a big fuss with a cliff hanger if it isn't a new race?


----------



## LegendX (Jun 16, 2008)

TYRANIDS WOO!!!

LegendX is a happy man today.

LX


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Yuh, definitely seems to be hinting toward 'Nids...and as far as I know, a non-playable race has yet to show itself in the DoW series...so I'd guess if 'Nids are there, they'll be playable. 

And holy shit, that entire sequence was awesome...as for the fluffy aspects, well, I find the best way to forget about that is that little thing...'suspension of disbelief...'

:biggrin:


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

Im not convinced with nids, if you take a close look at the "storm" i guess it could be called she points too looks like it might be a warpstorm thats starting to engulf the planet, might also be nids affecting the atmosphere though, really not sure, but if you think about it fluff wise too, havent the ulthwe or however its spelled been more concerned with the warp? at least i think i have my fluff right :no:, i dunno imo i wouldnt get my hopes up for nids, they've been saying no for them for a long time


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

My.... GOD!!!!!

I am at a loss, so sweet. And yeah, I vote Nids as well.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

That is some dam fine animation. Love the Banshees running. As for who it is my vote is Chaos, if you look closely the storm forms the Star of Chaos. Nids would be cool but I can't see it happening.


----------



## lightmonkey (Apr 1, 2008)

not much i can say really, but FUCKING YAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!! and also its got to be nids, every one wanted them.


----------



## Canadish (Jun 17, 2008)

:shok:



WOW!!! Okay, this hunk'a'junk of a PC is getting an upgrade, that game is MINE!!! :biggrin:

I'd mention what I liked but the whole thing was made of win. Both sides looked badass, and it seemed fairly fluffy compaired to the nut job sergeant with paper bag armour in the first game 

I'm also guessing that its 'Nids. They wouldnt make a fuss over Chaos...not when 'Nids have been demanded for years on end :laugh:


----------



## SoupyC (Jun 24, 2008)

'Nids...nuff said.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

About the Banshees being pummelled by the Assault Marines...in the last sequence theres only the 1 Tactical Marine and Sgt running towards the Warlock/Farseer with Banshees in pursuit so its a fair bet that the Assault Marines might have been finished off (after all the last combat between the Banshees and Assault marines you see is the Imperial TRYING to hit the Eldar Warrior, think that guy was moments away from getting a power sword upside the head).


----------



## TvishBobpants (Jul 16, 2008)

Well the tyranid are obviously involved since in the end you see a hive fleet descending onto the planet.


----------



## hurt-wm (Jun 8, 2008)

Could just be chaos corruption. Or nids. Either would kick ass. The assault marine dueling with the banshee is exactly that, they are duelling. This implies a struggle, instead of the marine being slaughtered.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I had to really sit and think about what the bruised sky was for a bit. If the planet were an Eldar maiden world, then it would make sense for the farseer and her bodyguard to be messing around down there, killing the Space Marines and all that, and preparing for a tyranid invasion. However, it's not a maiden world-- if you look at the screenshots, there's long-standing Imperial occupation. The Eldar wouldn't tolerate humanity's presence on a maiden world long enough to establish cities like they show. The Eldar, similarly, wouldn't care if Tyranids were coming to an Imperial world. They might care if the hordes of Chaos were coming, but only then, if the planet would provide a place to strike at a craftworld from. If I had to hazard a guess, based on articles in gaming magazines, though, it's tyranids, purely because the developers have been quoted as saying "They thought they could actually do Tyranids right with Dawn of War II, and they couldn't with the original." 

I'm probably overanalyzing the video, but it's cool, visually. Ten Space Marines and a dreadnought shouldn't have taken those kind of casualties unless all three of those Aspect Warriors were Exarchs. The only time it even looked like the power armour counted for something was when the heavy bolter Marine got hit by the Warp Spider's death spinner. My biggest beef with the Dawn of War videos (both the original opening sequence with the Blood Ravens and Orks) and this new one is that it makes the Space Marines look like guardsmen. The dreadnought was the only example of being Astartes-esque, with the cheesy, yet undeniably cool, "I have come to destroy you." followed by the heavy flamer...

Also, I thought it was kind of funny that the sergeant called the farseer a witch, considering the Blood Ravens have a raging hard-on for Librarians... and to survive that kind of wyrdfire that the farseer was slinging, the sergeant would have to have had psychic talent himself, so that just sort of compounds that problem...


----------



## Silb (Jan 28, 2008)

I think it's a 50/50 chance of it being chaos or nids. The dramaticness of it hints towards a new race so it might be nids, but to me it just looks like a giant dust storm, which could be just about anything. It might be exhaust from ork landing ship-things or whatever they use. The only races that are pretty much ruled out are necrons and dark eldar, because they're the sneaky hit and run armies. Could be orks, chaos marines, nids, or maybe even a daemon army (a daemon-only race in dawn of war II would be awesome).

Anyway, the movie was awesome, especially the warp spider (I suddenly have the urge to buy 5 boxes of warp spiders).


----------



## EndangeredHuman (Feb 20, 2008)

It's not spores or dust at all. What we're seeing is purely a psychic vision sent back in time from that farseer. It's actually the data from millions of threads wondering what the bloody hell the cloud is in 39 thousand years time. Thus creating a paradox... Why is my cat on fire? Oh please stop wondering about it before it's too late to save Mr Snuggles!


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

Well to say that the Marines look like Guardsman is not so. If you look at the part when the Farseer is killing the Marine you can see he is a Hell of alot bigger than she is. And as for the Sargent liveing through the Farseer's Mind War blast in the Blood Raven's fluff they are all Psykers so they have some defence against psychic powers.


----------



## AzraelJahannam (Jun 28, 2008)

Initiate said:


> We cant know if the Sergeant was even a veteran since he was carrying normal sergeant weapons and bore no signs of veterancy or of being anyone especially great, until of course he survived the psyker storm by some unseen miracle.
> 
> In the next sentence, I had meant that the Banshees severely outskill the marines in CC and should therefore be able to kill most of the marines before they themselves died, but instead, three of the assault marines came and killed them all.
> 
> ...


*sigh* firstly, the sergeant was a veteran, did you happen to notice the crux terminus on his shoulder guard? Not to mention the service mark on his forehead? Nuff said.

Secondly, the assault marines evidently didn't kill them all, and quite possibly were killed themselves as two of the banshees were still alive to chase the veteran sergeant until they got scooped up by an angry furioso with a flame fetish. 

Thirdly, evidently despite the main confrontation being a small skirmish (yes, I consider one tactical squad, one mini assault squad, and one dreadnought versus one important eldar sorceress, one squad of banshees, one warp spider, and one eldar ranger a small skirmish as a 40k game of 1500 points is a bloody skirmish.) it was evidently an important assassination/attempt at stopping a powerful ritual or beacon, thus the reason for the dreadnought in battle, it was needed greatly, therefore it was awoken.

Fourthly I said the battle before was a skirmish, not a small skirmish, please don't misquote me. And have you ever heard of ork patrols/ambushing some orks/couple orks trecking into the bush a little ways to take a piss and walking into an eldar/marine firefight? Eheh. Btw, what frame time is the ork in? not that I don't believe you but I keep missing it and want to see it.

Fifthly, the marines probably showed up pretty damn quickly after the first scene, and more than likely the chaos storm/'nids shadow in the warp (God please let it be 'nids! LET IT BE 'NIDS!) would have been playing hell with the warp and it is entirely possible that reinforcements wouldn't have had a chance to come, hence an entire eldar battle force not popping out of the webway to defend the psyker.

I must agree that there were other annoying lacks of accuracy in the depiction of the scene (do bullets/shurikens/blades ever bounce off of power armor anymore?) But the above mentioned were quite accurate.

*Watches again* OMFG IT IS AWSOME!


----------



## HighMarshalHelbrecht (Jun 8, 2008)

The trailer is awesome. "This planet is ours witch"


----------



## EndangeredHuman (Feb 20, 2008)

HighMarshalHelbrecht said:


> The trailer is awesome. "This planet is ours witch"


Beautifully voice acted too. I was disapointed by the original games vox-less chatter within the intro videos, but this was spot on to the finest detail. If this was just a TRAILER, I can't wait for it's release.


----------



## Untitled401 (May 12, 2008)

All we know is that this planet that they're on is of great importance since SM and Eldar want to take control over it. Why? we dont know, but a third race wants it too. Does it even matter if its chaos or nids? have you even considered the game possibly having both chaos and nids? 

Who ever it is, it doesnt really matter because at the end of the day we all want to see massive armies kill each other right?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

A thing to remember is that this is a Tralier to a game. It is designed to generate interest. They are show casing units to attract the eye. Its not going to be fluffy or even close to it.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

that was great, fantastic graphics and a good battle too!


----------



## toxicseagull (Jul 17, 2008)

DaemonsR'us said:


> Im not convinced with nids, if you take a close look at the "storm" i guess it could be called she points too looks like it might be a warpstorm thats starting to engulf the planet, might also be nids affecting the atmosphere though, really not sure, but if you think about it fluff wise too, havent the ulthwe or however its spelled been more concerned with the warp? at least i think i have my fluff right :no:, i dunno imo i wouldnt get my hopes up for nids, they've been saying no for them for a long time


its been a long time for me but doesnt the hive mind/fleet use the warp? so (if true?) that would nullify your points. plus relic have been saying that nids havent been introduced because they were unsuitable for the previous engine (DoW) and needed a new engine to be implemented properly (ie DoW2's engine?)

it is hopefull of course but i wouldnt write the nids off yet.


----------



## lightmonkey (Apr 1, 2008)

how did the sargent live past the attack? she rolled a one to wound. ^^


----------



## Silb (Jan 28, 2008)

> I must agree that there were other annoying lacks of accuracy in the depiction of the scene (do bullets/shurikens/blades ever bounce off of power armor anymore?) But the above mentioned were quite accurate.


There definitely was a lack of accuracy. Someone who watched all of the dawn of war intros and didn't know anything else about warhammer 40k would probably think that sisters of battle are insanely powerful (soulstorm) and that space marines are wimps (dawn of war and dawn of war II).


----------



## Sei 'fir (Mar 23, 2007)

Wow! is it just a coencidence that i recently got a new computer and just completed DOW 1:gamer1:


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Silb said:


> There definitely was a lack of accuracy. Someone who watched all of the dawn of war intros and didn't know anything else about warhammer 40k would probably think that sisters of battle are insanely powerful (soulstorm) and that space marines are wimps (dawn of war and dawn of war II).


I think people are getting to distracted by the amount of punishment given out by the Eldar. I have to say that a single Assault Marine is not going to last against 3 Banshees, even if he does land on one of them. 
The warp spider looked good, and I dont see why he couldnt take on a single heavy weapon marine.
Dreadnought was cool. 
Eldar scout, also cool, and accurate. And if you watch again, doesnt he wing the assault marine? Remeber just because a marine has taken a power sword to the guts doesnt mean he's dead :grin:


----------



## Tarrant (Jun 7, 2008)

Wow! this video kickass!

First thing i thought at end is "chaos is the fourth race" like in the first DoW. 
But now i'm not so sure, for two reasons: 
First; nids are the only race not appeared on DoW, and somewhere i've read that Relic would use nids for DoWII
Second; the direct opponent of DoWII is StarcraftII that fascinating with Zerg, so why don't fascinating people with Tyranid? :grin:


----------



## A_Lone_Hobo (May 20, 2008)

loved it! i reckon it will be chaos as the new race just as it was in DOW


----------



## Silb (Jan 28, 2008)

honestly, i think the mystery race is tyranids, but chaos will probably be included anyway.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Its the Nids, If you look at the final scene the cloud is spreading in the same way as the hive fleets have been dipicted in the fluff such as codex's, plus after the DOW series what would be the point of a massive build up trailer like that to a race that we have already seen in action.


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

toxicseagull said:


> its been a long time for me but doesnt the hive mind/fleet use the warp? so (if true?) that would nullify your points. plus relic have been saying that nids havent been introduced because they were unsuitable for the previous engine (DoW) and needed a new engine to be implemented properly (ie DoW2's engine?)
> 
> it is hopefull of course but i wouldnt write the nids off yet.


Its not known if it really uses it, all thats known is it blocks out the warp signal/presence from anyone trying to see that area or get there using the warp

Yet the more and more i think about it the less and less i think nids are not going to make an appearance, looked at the screen shot again looks like a dusty cloud(spores?) and from what ive seen from the teasers and whats been said about the gameplay making 'nids a well balanced force with the dynamics of the game probably wont be quite as difficult


----------



## Spot The Grot (Jul 15, 2008)

relic havn't confirmed whether nids are in it or not and btw the warp spider bit is wicked! up to the point he dies :biggrin:


----------



## Hivemind Demeter (Nov 6, 2007)

It's obviously Nids, nothing else invades like that.
At all.

They wouldn't introduce a new race as NPCs either, for people who said that.
A new race in a game that has a set 10+ (?) races?

Regardless, it'll be interesting to see how they get Nids to fit into this gameplay.


----------



## EndangeredHuman (Feb 20, 2008)

They're probably introduce Nids' while keeping out some of the newer additions to the current game. (Dark Eldar, Witch hunters, Tau, Necron, etc) to keep model numbers down. Which'll be fine with me, you can't expect every race in such a beautiful looking game.


----------

